# O último



## Panameño-

Si la "O" se pronuncia como la "U" en Español y la "U" en último se pronuncia igual que la "U" en Español, entonces, habra una regla como la hay en Español para distinguir ese choque de sonidos?  

Algo parecido pero no exactamente igual seria ejemplo:  hijo e hija en vez de hijo y hija,  Giovanni e Ivan.


----------



## Carfer

Julgo que não entendi bem, mas se você se quer referir ao uso da copulativa 'e' em vez de 'y' quando a palavra seguinte começa por 'i' ou 'hi' o de 'o' por 'u', que ocorre no espanhol, não, em português não existe tal regra.


----------



## Panameño-

Carfer said:


> Julgo que não entendi bem, mas se você se quer referir ao uso da copulativa 'e' em vez de 'y' quando a palavra seguinte começa por 'i' ou 'hi' o de 'o' por 'u', que ocorre no espanhol, não, em português não existe tal regra.



Gostaria ouvir um brasileiro nativo dizer "O último".   Eu acredito que esto não acontece  em  Portugal.   

Acontece que eu percibo uma "U" Espanhol quando um brasileiro diz "O" ao final duma palavra.  Por isso eu penso que quando *O último* e pronunciado, talvez há um "choque" de soms.


----------



## willy2008

Si , el choque de sonidos existe pero no hay regla para eso, se pronuncia U UTIMO ya que la L tambien se pronuncia como U,si existe el el caso de una palabra terminada en a y otra comenzada con la misma letra, ej. a agua, se puede escribir a'gua,pero tampoco es norma y no todos lo usan.


----------



## Chuchu final feliz

Hola Panameño! Hay una canción de Caetano Veloso, que se llama "Queixa". En una estrofa dice: "_nao sou o único culpado, disso tenho certeza_". Si afinás el oido vas a ver que "*o único*" es pronunciado "*u único*". Ojalá te sirva, saludos (falta el "til" en la letra a de nao)


----------



## Outsider

Panameño- said:


> Si la "O" se pronuncia como la "U" en Español y la "U" en último se pronuncia igual que la "U" en Español, entonces, habra una regla como la hay en Español para distinguir ese choque de sonidos?


Não há propriamente uma mudança fonética regular, como se tem em espanhol em casos tais que "*e* incluso" e "*u* ocurre".

O que pode acontecer é que o artigo, por ser um clítico, se pronuncie como semivogal no discurso encadeado, ['wultimu]. Mas isto não depende do tipo de vogal que o segue.


----------



## Macunaíma

O que provavelmente deixa Panameño curioso a respeito da pronúncia de *o último* é que no Brasil o L nessa palavra também tem som de U. Seria algo como *w* (um u bem átono) para o artigo _*o*_ é *Úwtchimw* para *último*, em que *Úw* seria parecido com *coo* [ku:] em inglês. Bem simples, na verdade


----------



## Outsider

Sim, na maior parte do Brasil seria [ˈwuu̯̯̯̯̯̯tʃimu], não é?
Em Portugal, [ˈwuɫtimu].


----------



## Panameño-

Gracias...obrigado pela resposta, eu entendo agora.


----------



## Caco.PE

willy2008 said:


> Si , el choque de sonidos existe pero no hay regla para eso, se pronuncia U UTIMO ya que la L tambien se pronuncia como U,si existe el el caso de una palabra terminada en a y otra comenzada con la misma letra, ej. a agua, se puede escribir a'gua,pero tampoco es norma y no todos lo usan.


 
Em parte tu estas certo, porém não existe a contração de a+a  como em água.


Hasta cierto punto tu estas cierto, pero no hay la contracción de la A con la A en portugués BR, como en a'agua.

La O tiene sonido de la U en portugués del Brasil, así como la L tiene sonido de la U en algunas palabras en portugés Brasil.

Por favor disculpeme, porque no sé escribir bien en español.


----------



## Mangato

Entiendo a Panameño, la palabra que más difícil me resultó pronunciar en Brasil fue *foi o* *Wilson. *Todavía me "engasgo"


----------



## portoghese

Chuchu final feliz said:


> Hola Panameño! Hay una canción de Caetano Veloso, que se llama "Queixa". En una estrofa dice: "_nao sou o único culpado, disso tenho certeza_". Si afinás el oido vas a ver que "*o único*" es pronunciado "*u único*". Ojalá te sirva, saludos (falta el "til" en la letra a de nao)



Bom dia panameño. Parece-me que nao há choque de sonidos na pronunciaçao portuguesa *o último* porque na realidade os portuguese pronunciam *uúltimo* como se houver uma contraçao das duas vocais. Si você é de fala espanhola talvez apercebe o choque , mas eu que sou de fala italiana nao o apercibo tal qual você


----------



## JJoaquim

Mangato said:


> Entiendo a Panameño, la palabra que más difícil me resultó pronunciar en Brasil fue *foi o* *Wilson. *Todavía me "engasgo"


 
foi u uiusoun


----------



## Mangato

JJoaquim said:


> foi u uiusoun


 
Tou treinando


----------



## portoghese

Português de Portugal: *foiu-uilson.*
Boa tarde a tôdos


----------



## Denis555

portoghese said:


> Português de Portugal: *foiu-uilson.* (se lembrem que aqui o "l" não é pronunciado como o "l" no espanhol, italiano ou francês. É mais próximo ao "l" em inglês nessa posição. No Brasil, é pronunciado como o "w" do inglês.)
> Boa tarde a tôdos (sem o acento: todos)


----------



## portoghese

Obrigado Denis foste muito claro.
Bom dia a todos


----------

